# What Type of Relationship Are You Looking For At The Moment?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What type of relationship are you looking for at the moment?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a non existent person, looking for a non existent relationship.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking to date someone that's non existent.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

As always, none of those adequately apply.

I want someone who loves and is compatible with me but no such person exists so I've stopped hoping for something so unrealistic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everlasting


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ah, now, y'see I don't identify as a man or woman so I can't join in with the voting.

But I'm a human that'd rather just have pets than any kind of relationship. Although the idea of being with someone seems nice, I just can't be bothered with all that again. Starting from scratch with a new person... no thanks. Also I wouldn't want to put anyone through the hell that is having me in their life. That's not fair.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wren611 said:


> Ah, now, y'see I don't identify as a man or woman so I can't join in with the voting.
> 
> But I'm a human that'd rather just have pets than any kind of relationship. Although the idea of being with someone seems nice, I just can't be bothered with all that again. Starting from scratch with a new person... no thanks. Also I wouldn't want to put anyone through the hell that is having me in their life. That's not fair.


At least you're not willing to do that. Some ppl don't give a siht.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely looking for long term commitment...


----------



## Nope456 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm only attracted to cartoon women.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

In my fantasy universe, I have more than one life partner. In the real world, I'd be happy with one life partner. In reality, I won't get either. I've mostly given up on the idea of dating.

I have no real interest in ONSs, FWBs, or open relationships. If I like someone, I hang onto them and I want and expect some kind of reciprocal caring. Unless you're a virgin. I'd have a ONS with a virgin. NSA. I have a weird thing for virgins.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don’t want to date anybody right now.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Depends on the girl. Honestly, i'm down for any one of them, except the open relationship and marriage part.

I'm perfectly fine with having a FWB and with having casual sex, without any exclusivity. In fact, that might actually be preferred. Usually that's for girls who I think are cute, but I couldn't see myself being with them for whatever reason. Because right now, I just want some sexual experience under my belt. 

For the right girl, I would like to be in a relationship with her if I think she's cute and I feel like we are compatible with one another and she's not going to screw me over. Otherwise, i'd rather just be fuk buddies or friends with benefits.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Just someone who likes me who I can do fun stuff with. A friend would do. Just want to feel close to someone and enjoy the good stuff life has to offer. :frown2:

I bloody had this for the first time in my life and now, it's gone, and I'm afraid I won't ever get it back. :frown2:

It's so incredibly rare to connect with someone.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing. I've never had a relationship and I don't see that ever changing.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

What i'd like is to have 2 or so FWB's for a while so i can just have fun and more or less cross sexual relationships off my bucket list. Then i would probably not care about relationships too much at all as i'd rather have a cat and be in peace without wanting anyone lol. Really though, i would maybe go out with people until i find someone i click with but the concept of love or marriage are things that intimidate me and make me wary even if in my repressed fantasies i still dream of love like when i was 8.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Monogamous romantic long term commitment with deep emotional love and sexual chemistry.

Marriage optional, but welcome.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Looking to hate everyone equally.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Friendship with flirting online but nothing to transpire physically. I'm so screwed.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Long term relationship. I'm at the age where casually dating just doesn't appeal to me. I want to find that special someone who I can spend the rest of my life with. There's gonna be some trial and error but my goal will still be the same.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Something long term. I guess someone to potentially have a kid w/, too, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Any kind at this point lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Any kind at this point lol


Only down the road if you're that desperate. :wink2:


----------



## CrashyBoi (Aug 10, 2018)

I want a Girlfriend. A slow relationship, someone to hang out with and talk about anything. I really just want someone I click with, you know.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't want anything right now or maybe ever. I can do things just like I want to and be just what I want to when I am alone. I rather continue with that freedom if I don't meet someone who is same as I am... I love me too much :heart.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> Only down the road if you're that desperate. :wink2:


This is my first and only ever offer I'm flattered haha


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

I want a boyfriend/an exclusive serious relationship, then definitely marriage later down the road.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Honestly, i'm okay with anything. A hookup, a FWB, a relationship? I'm okay with any of it. 

I don't wanna get married though, i'm too young for that sht. I don't wanna get married and have kids until i'm in my 30s.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> This is my first and only ever offer I'm flattered haha


I wish I was bi man. More hope then. lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You never know until you try Pete haha


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

One I can settle down in.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cheesy, but someone i can smile with. Get all butterflies and googly eyed..and they like my very off-putting lifestyle and my tubby legs. And they enable my hamburger diet. And excessive mood swings. You know, real love.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Something long-term for me. I don't deal with hookups or one night stands.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Long term. Someone where I can be myself around them and they can be themselves around me. I'm about love. I don't think I could do a one night stand ever, but that's just my preference. Things are improving in my life which I'm very happy about. :grin2:


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

kind of anything that's workable in the long term would be great, but not fwb or anything non-intimate.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Basically looking for a Long term/girlfriend that has similar goals in life, mutual attraction, good personality, some similar interests and enjoys doing things together. I probably wouldn't do marriage again unless I was with someone for many many years. I don't think FWB or ONS would ever be for me, I get too attached to people and like more from a relationship.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Man: I want a boyfriend/girlfriend

Man: I want to be in a relationship with multiple people at once.

Man: I want a FWB relationship without any exclusivity

Man: I want to casually date multiple people without exclusivity.


Any of these^


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

It's not about the type of relationship, I have specific goals about what type of woman I want to date. If I find her then I'd be up for any relationship type if it lets me be with her.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

I don’t want to be alone forever. But I’m also not desperate. A life partner would be awesome but most likely not in the cards any time soon.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish I could have a serious relationship but my life is so unstable right now that I can't. I'd like to casually date someone but that has the potential for failure too especially because if I'm not in lust with them from the get-go then I wouldn't be interested anyway. 

I'm interested in two guys right now and if I were to "casually" date one of them I'd probably get attached, which is what I don't want right now because my life is stupid.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If my life allowed me to, someone I love and genuinely loves me back. 

But I'm too weird for love to come back to me.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I want a girlfriend who wants a legitimate relationship, but i don't want to feel pressured into marriage. I do want to get married, i just feel like i am still figuring out my own life atm and don't want any pressure.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

some kind of deviant love triangle might be fun. or an obsession over someone that doesn't even notice I exist.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I just want an affectionate, caring friend where neither of us demands a lot from the other. Sometimes the simplest things are the hardest to come by.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

a predatory one


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> a predatory one


Lol! the best kind.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd like to think that if I find someone it's for the long-term/marriage. I don't know how people can handle short-terms and not have much connection to the person they are with. Same with open relationships.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not sure I’d know until I happened upon it, too used to being single and isolating myself, being in a couple is a very foreign concept to me even though I crave it now and again


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

None of the above.

Money & Financial Security that is obtained by myself at the moment.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> or an obsession over someone that doesn't even notice I exist.


I've had this a few times, even one recently. I used to find it sad on paper but for me it fills some of the void I feel at times.


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm tired of putting myself out there only to have my heart broken over and over, I'm tired of being the one who puts his emotions on the line and ends up not even getting a bronze medal, I'm last place Chad and that's how women see me, no if I'm going to meet a woman its going to be no strings attached, no emotion, casual fun. I've had girlfriends, I've had love affairs, I was involved in a situation that you don't need to know about, I've decided the relationship I want has no risks of heart break


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

A girl to travel around with, movies, or anything. I have the money to spend on myself and its extremely boring drinking alone and pretty much everything else alone. I have hinted multiple times to girls before at work and such, yet none give me a second look. It would be nice to just find one person but out of my whole life I've never had one remotely interested. Apparently where I live, no one likes to hang out unless you fit into some social classification, not some weird screw-up like myself that cant adopt a fake personality. I would say I'd like a real relationship but in this world there is mostly make-believe ones and those that want something out of it rather than working as two individuals wanting their partner to be happy. It just won't and probably never will happen to me and I only stress myself over it when I get lonely like now. Afterwards I don't care about relationships.


----------

